# Ladies, what kind of muscle build do you prefer on a man?



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Ladies, what kind of muscle build do you prefer on a man? That is, what kind of muscle build are you most inclined to prefer in a romantic interest? Please note that I understand that many of you believe looks take a backseat to personality and that muscle build and body type are not what make or break a man in your esteem. But if you tend to like a particular build even slightly or if the majority your past love interests have tended to lean toward a particular build, please choose that build.

I've been working out and dieting more strictly than I ever have before, so much so, that some of my friends have been joking about me being on roids or eating like a girl (I once ordered a light meal rather than something with bacon in it, and one of my female friends made an offhand remark to this effect, which, of course, was ridiculous). On my facebook page, I half-jokingly posted a picture of Dolph Lundgren with a comment that this was my target build, and some of my female friends were up in arms about how they prefer toned and slim guys. Of course, I've been slim and toned for most of my adult life, and not many women I like have felt the same way about me. Another one of my friends said she preferred guys with a belly. So I'm curious as to what women prefer.

Everyone, feel free to comment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IMO, the women who say they dont like a muscular build just havent been with someone that has a muscular build.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My preference is thin and well toned, but muscle build isn't hugely important to me. I would not dismiss a guy because he had a different body type (as long as he wasn't really overweight).


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Build (unless a person is unhealthily overweight) doesn't seem to dictate my choice of dates, but if it came to visual preference I like them lean - somewhere between thin and medium to medium, and well-toned. Some guys don't bulk up hugely but get very well-defined because of genetics or whatever - kind of like a runner's build. Lithe enough to look good but strong too. Slim and toned is good


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love muscles.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't find guys who look like Mr. Universe very attractive. What makes my knees weak are the ones who have the V-shape thing going.....broad shoulders, narrower waist, a bottom that looks good in a pair of Levi's  He doesn't need to have a great deal of muscle, just toned is good.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw yeah, I'm with MaidMarian on this one.

Having said that, it honestly doesn't matter that much - personality is more important! I wouldn't stare lustfully at an overweight guy, but if I got to know that guy and liked him, then I might well be attracted to him. Of course, I'm not single, so that's hypothetical...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

like others said personality (and everything related) comes first, physical build isn't that big of a deal.

however i tend to like those with a smaller to medium build. as far as toned goes... eh. i don't care. i actually like the really average bodies... i mean average as in natural, those most on the smaller side. a little of pudge on the stomach doesn't matter. its cute actually and i prefer to rock hard abs.



nubly said:


> IMO, the women who say they dont like a muscular build just havent been with someone that has a muscular build.


huh?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I love the really skinny men, it's what I'm instantly attracted to.

But there are exceptions. One of my big crushes right now is slightly built, not much though. When I was younger I had a massive crush on this Varsity baseball player, who was built like an athlete. But usually I'll go for the beanpoles.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I like a strong arm. But also like a lil pot belly that I can use as a pillow. I dont really go for health freaks. Dont like the whole buff man muscle toned freaks that work in offices and go to gyms. Ick. But a working class man with work related muscle, that drinks beer, loves his steak and comes home sweaty and smelling of oil. Now thats the kinda man I like. Thats who my man is and I love his jelly belly.  A bag od bones? no thanx. I need something to cuddle.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like small to medium build men. little to medium amount of muscles. That's about it... I don't want hard as a rock, I want soft and comfortable to lay on or vice versa. Toned is o.k. just not muscular and hard. But some men are surprising - they look slight of build and then wow, they are quite strong without looking it... I love that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

its cute when a guy is on the thin/lean side but still has a pokeable tummy.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I love the really skinny men, it's what I'm instantly attracted to.


I'm the same. None or very little muscle can be very attractive. I like the beanpole look


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not overly choosy with this but would prefer a guy with some muscle build on the upper backs, shoulders and arms.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

medium/toned is probably the best choice. It really depends on the person though, I've liked scrawny guys and chunky guys too.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyaa said:


> I like muscles, but not a lot.
> 
> "Because people don't understand!"


I believe what he said was "Becaughws peepole dohn't undastahnd!"


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I love chunky men with some muscles. I would prefer they would be a little overweight than normal sized. I'm trying to think of an example but can't at the moment.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm partial to the type of physique that some men tend to get when they reach their late 20s, instead of just being muscle and bone there is a bit of extra fat that creates a bulkier but muscled build. Think Christian Bale as Batman. 

If I was looking for a partner physical build wouldn't be of huge importance, definately not a deal breaker.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

nubly said:


> IMO, the women who say they dont like a muscular build just havent been with someone that has a muscular build.


This is so not true in my case. Too bad, he was a complete jerk.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I like tall, skinny guys. It's mainly what is always on my radar. I don't really care too much if he's toned or not, but I guess it'd be better.
I'm not too into muscles, or rather, a lot of them. When it looks like you've got babies hidden under your shirt, it's way too much. Also, medium toned/ not toned guys are nice, too, I mean, I wouldn't turn any guy down, if I liked him well enough, but I tend to seek out skinny guys and stay away from the overly muscular.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not a girl, or gay, but i like the slim build. You know the type of guy who's kinda skinny but real strong because they've done hard work most of their life? My mom's boyfriend is like that. He's skinnier than a pole, but he's stronger than i am even if i'm almost twice his size.
At 16 years old his dad put a chainsaw in his hands and brought him to work and he never stopped. He's 60+ now and still can do a full day of work in the forest.
Whats sad is i'm 36 and i can't do the work he does...heh.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Overweight, little muscle ftw



nubly said:


> IMO, the women who say they dont like a muscular build just havent been with someone that has a muscular build.


:lol I like this.

On some sport-performance forums for athletes or dedicated lifters I often see a statement similar to "young girls like the thin toned boyish guy, but WOMEN like real muscular men!" heh, probably just a way to make them feel better about their own physique that they got from training so hard for their specific sport.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh and i like my girls on the chubby side.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

somewhat skinny, but with muscles ~ geeky
or
medium muscles, not too tone but fits face/personality/etc. ~ funny
:yes


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I'm not a girl, or gay, but i like the slim build. You know the type of guy who's kinda skinny but real strong because they've done hard work most of their life? My mom's boyfriend is like that. He's skinnier than a pole, but he's stronger than i am even if i'm almost twice his size.
> At 16 years old his dad put a chainsaw in his hands and brought him to work and he never stopped. He's 60+ now and still can do a full day of work in the forest.
> Whats sad is i'm 36 and i can't do the work he does...heh.


that's....crazy? haha guys that are strong emotionally and can defend easily are very attractive <3 not sure if build is as important as having qualities like that, but it does make a slight difference for me


----------

